# The AFC - No rules Tournament Clip



## Rook (Jul 22, 2006)

[gv]-1212428348931481180[/gv]

The AFCs did not prohibit any techniques, nor did they fine money for use of any.  (Combat Sambo Total tournaments and the early UFCs fined for attacks to the eyes or biting.)  

The referee can only stop the fight for a KO, towel thrown in or tap out.  There are no TKOs or cut stoppages.  

Enjoy the highlight.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 22, 2006)

Cool, thanks

ps - I edited the post to embed the video into it, rather then linking


----------



## green meanie (Jul 22, 2006)

Interesting. Thanks!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice video.

I also really liked the music.


----------



## The MMA kid! (Aug 26, 2006)

I really enjoyed the clip but did not enjoy the music AT ALL.


----------



## Ito-okita (Aug 27, 2006)

A mate of mine bought the full tape off this event from a rental place after we saw it some years ago. It's awesome to watch.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 27, 2006)

Video was great music was awful.
Terry


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 27, 2006)

I was serious, about liking the music. Sorry guys.


----------



## Dronak (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow, some of that looked pretty brutal.  It looked like there were some kicks and/or knees to the face, including when the fighter was down, and some elbows to the face and head.  I imagine some of that stuff must be really dangerous, which is why it's often banned to protect the fighters.  (My main interest is tai chi, and I haven't done any combat.)  Since the refs can't stop the matches to protect the fighters, the protection responsibility goes to the fighters themselves and their coaches.  That's kind of interesting, that the refs who are in the ring with the fighters aren't allowed to do anything to protect them.  I guess the fighters quickly learn what they can fight through and when they have to tap to save themselves.  Interesting clip, thanks.

P.S. -- About the music, the instrument part was OK, but I didn't like the screaming vocals.


----------



## Rook (Aug 27, 2006)

Dronak said:
			
		

> Wow, some of that looked pretty brutal. It looked like there were some kicks and/or knees to the face, including when the fighter was down, and some elbows to the face and head. I imagine some of that stuff must be really dangerous, which is why it's often banned to protect the fighters. (My main interest is tai chi, and I haven't done any combat.) Since the refs can't stop the matches to protect the fighters, the protection responsibility goes to the fighters themselves and their coaches. That's kind of interesting, that the refs who are in the ring with the fighters aren't allowed to do anything to protect them. I guess the fighters quickly learn what they can fight through and when they have to tap to save themselves. Interesting clip, thanks.
> 
> P.S. -- About the music, the instrument part was OK, but I didn't like the screaming vocals.


 
I didn't make this highlight, I just linked to it.  The music is kinda odd.  The ref can protect the fighter by stopping the fight quickly on a KO or chokeout, or acting quickly when a towel is thrown in, but thats about it.  I can't think off the top of my head of any tournament outside the 3 AFC (the first of which was highlighted here) and the Combat SAMBO Total format where the refs can't call a TKO... its ussually one of the big things in MMA to end fights pretty quickly when people are in trouble.


----------



## Dronak (Aug 27, 2006)

Rook said:
			
		

> The ref can protect the fighter by stopping the fight quickly on a KO or chokeout, or acting quickly when a towel is thrown in, but thats about it.



Yes, I realize that the ref will stop the fight as soon as possible under the rules.  A TKO is called if a figher is obviously out of the fight, unable to continue the match, right?  Then not allowing TKOs means that a fighter who's obviously out of it has to actually be pummeled into unconscoiusness before the ref can stop the fight, doesn't it?  That or the corner has to throw in the towel because a fighter that's really out of it probably won't be aware enough to tap a submission.  Then no TKOs doesn't seem like a very safe practice.  Like you said, it's a little surprising that they won't end the fight when it's obvious that one fighter is in serious trouble.


----------



## Rook (Aug 27, 2006)

Dronak said:
			
		

> Yes, I realize that the ref will stop the fight as soon as possible under the rules. A TKO is called if a figher is obviously out of the fight, unable to continue the match, right? Then not allowing TKOs means that a fighter who's obviously out of it has to actually be pummeled into unconscoiusness before the ref can stop the fight, doesn't it? That or the corner has to throw in the towel because a fighter that's really out of it probably won't be aware enough to tap a submission. Then no TKOs doesn't seem like a very safe practice. Like you said, it's a little surprising that they won't end the fight when it's obvious that one fighter is in serious trouble.


 
Thats why so few tournaments have a no-TKO rule.  Most MMA tournaments stop very quickly on the assumption that a person who doesn't appear to be "intelligently defending themselves" probably won't be able to turn it around.


----------



## drummingman (Oct 29, 2006)

great clip.
the music sounds like old cradle of filth.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 3, 2006)

there were some names in there. Tre Telligman for one.


----------

